# Healthy Eating Plan Ahead



## mamacia (May 31, 2012)

I like to have a daily menu plan to optimise my food choices within my daily calorie allowance. I love cooking and experimenting with seasonal ingredients, but am determined to maintain an ideal weight in the process.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 31, 2012)

We stay away from fried foods, pre-packaged foods, sugar, and fatty meats (for the most part--I eat ribs, bacon, and brisket every so often, the DH doesn't). We also eat what is in season. With the gardens, we become almost vegetarians from June until late September/October. Personally, I eat very few carbs. I might have 1/2 slice of whole wheat toast with my eggs in the morning, but more often than not, I prefer to put them on a bed of steamed kale or swiss chard. My weakness is protein. I love protein. It fills me up and I can go for hours without thinking of snacking or eating. It sounds as if you are on the right track.


----------



## mamacia (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi CWS4322, I am glad that you think I am on the right track. Like you I have a weakness for protein, I get withdrawal symptoms when I do not have protein at least once a day. It may interest you to know that raw peanuts and sunflower seeds contain excellent protein. I grind the nuts onto yoghurts or salads, delicious. I avoid processed food and luckily have not acquired a taste for them. Not perfectly honest now, I do use Spanish Chorizo sausage in a variety of dishes and these are simply morish, not too often though. Regrettably some dishes are just not the same if you omit or replace the naughties with diet-friendly ingredients. I find this particularly with a French recipe for red cabbage. The cabbage is stir-fried in butter, note that only butter gives it the desired taste, and then slow-cooked in a full-bodied red wine. Yummy with roast pork. Keep on cooking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2012)

I make my own sausage, so I can control the amount of fat added to the meat. Investing in a meat grinder might be a good thing. I know what you mean about the red cabbage--I make a Swedish version that has red currant jelly in it--yummy, but probably not so calorie-wise!


----------

